# Jonsered chainsaw mill Albany NY Area



## trax (May 11, 2010)

This is just a heads up I have nothing to do with the add. I just saw it and thought maybe some one here might be interested. I would have been intrested before I bought my LT-15

http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/1733925313.html


----------

